# SSHD oder HDD?



## sayow42 (21. Februar 2015)

Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB  (ST1000DX001)

Ich habe gehört SSHD`s sollen schnell kaputt gehen. 
Stimmt das? Sollte ich lieber zu einer HDD greifen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Februar 2015)

Hab eine SSHD (seit circa 1,5 Jahren), würde mir aber keine wieder kaufen. Ich merke da keinen wirklichen Leistungssprung oder so...
Hab damals knapp 100€ für 750GB bezahlt, inzwischen sind die Preise für SSDs natürlich auch noch deutlich gesunken und von daher würde ich dann eher Geld in eine SSD investieren oder eben in eine "normalen" HDD


----------



## Fre3eman (21. Februar 2015)

kauf lieber eine SSD, die sind heutztage billiger und verschleißen nicht so schnell wie eine sshd ( durch die Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## 04_alex_4 (21. Februar 2015)

ich würde jedoch das Gegenteil behaupten, ich hab letztens im Notebook meiner Freundin eine hdd durch eine sshd getauscht und sie merkt den unterschied, ich nutze Notebook nicht deswegen kann ich selber nicht vergleichen. Sie hat aber deutlichen Unterschied gespürt. aber trotzdem an die Leistung der normalen ssd kommt sshd nie heran.
wie ich sehe willst du 3,5 Zoll platte nehmen, also nicht fürs Notebook wo da nur eine reinpasst. Daher würde ich dir raten eine normale 120 ssd für System zu kaufen + 1tb hdd für Daten und Spiele. was kostet die sshd? ca 80 euro, mit 120 ssd + 1tb hdd bist du bei ca 100, und das lohnt sich. Ich nutze eine ssd als bootplatte schon fast seit 2 Jahren bin richtig verwöhnt, kann mir jetzt schlecht meinen Rechner ohne ssd vorstellen, das dauert mir sonst alles viel zu lange))))


----------



## SilentMan22 (22. Februar 2015)

Den Unterschied merkt man in der Regel schon, aber der Unterschied von ner SSD zur SSHD ode rgar zu einer HDD ist nochmal etwas ganz anderes. Und bei den Preisen würde ich auch nicht mehr zu ner SSHD raten...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Februar 2015)

04_alex_4 schrieb:


> ich hab letztens im Notebook meiner Freundin eine hdd durch eine sshd getauscht und sie merkt den unterschied


Bein einer Neuinstallation flutscht alles immer schneller


----------



## Heimkinojenna (23. Februar 2015)

Meine Festplatte hatte sich auch verabschiedet, da ich in meinem noch PC nur Platz für eine Festplatte habe ist es eine SSHD 1TB von Seagate geworden.

Ich habe damit 1TB mit einer verbesserten Performance erhalten und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit.

Überzeugt hat mich übrigens dieses Video hier.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iBhf8rpobo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja eine SSHD ist keine SSD, kommt da auch nie dran.

Aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht bekommt man nicht mehr als bei einer SSHD wie ich finde.
Speicherplatz und Geschwindigkeit zu einem moderaten Preis.

Rechnet man sich aus was eine SSD und eine HDD kostet ist das Preis&Leistungsverhältnis schnell erkannt.

Ich jedenfalls bin zufrieden damit und bereue es bis jetzt keine Sekunde. 
Wenn sie nun noch ein paar Jahre hält bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

Nimm lieber eine HDD + SSD alles andere ist ein fauler Kompromiss. Es werden durch die Technik ja nur Sachen beschleunigt die man häufiger nutzt


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Februar 2015)

Bei Kompromissen ist am Schluss keiner zufrieden...


----------



## Nadsor (24. Februar 2015)

Ist Meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen, dann lieber ne ordentliche HDD kaufen und auf ssd verzichten... aber wer will das schon ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2015)

Ich bin noch ohne, was mit Win 8 bzw. aktuellerer Hardware kaum auffällt. Eine SSD wird daher wohl erst beim nächsten Hardwareupgrade kommen.
Bei einem Notebook mag der faule Kompromiss ja noch passen da man ja nicht unendlich Platz hat für Speichermedien


----------



## hbf878 (24. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bin noch ohne, was mit Win 8 bzw. aktuellerer Hardware kaum auffällt. Eine SSD wird daher wohl erst beim nächsten Hardwareupgrade kommen.
> Bei einem Notebook mag der faule Kompromiss ja noch passen da man ja nicht unendlich Platz hat für Speichermedien



Kompromiss, Kompromiss... Jede Hardwareanschaffung ist ein Kompromiss. Die Lösung SSD+HDD ist auch ein Kompromiss


----------



## Icedaft (24. Februar 2015)

Nö wieso? Auf eine 120er passen das BS, Virenscanner, alle Programme und 1-3 Lieblingsspiele. ALLE Programme werden gleich beschleunigt und nicht nur die am häufigsten gestarteten Programme nach 3-4 Reboots...


----------



## hbf878 (25. Februar 2015)

Natürlich ist das ein Kompromiss, und zwar zwischen Preis und Leistung. Anstatt eine große SSD für alle Daten zu kaufen (Leistungsseite) oder nur eine HDD für alles zu kaufen (Preisseite) soll sowohl eine HDD als auch eine kleine SSD gekauft werden - man trifft sich gewissermaßen in der Mitte. Das ist dann also ein Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Leistung. 
Und eine SSHD ist genauso ein Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Leistung, halt etwas weiter auf der Preis-Seite. Keine Ahnung, warum hier immer so gegen SSHDs gewettert wird. Scheint für viele schwer vorstellbar, dass man mit 8GB das System merklich beschleunigen kann . Für Windows, Office, Antivirus und ein oder zwei Spiele reicht das locker aus... Mit Reboots hat der Lernalgorithmus übrigens nichts zu tun.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Februar 2015)

Beim Laptop lasse ich mich noch gerne auf die Argumentation ein, da hier meist auch nur ein HDD-Schacht frei ist. Beim Desktop-PC bekommst Du hingegen immer mind. 2 Platten unter und die 20€ sind hier im Verhältnis zum Gesamtsystem Peanuts.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (25. Februar 2015)

Nö bei meinem noch PC ist nur Platz für eine Festplatte, halt eine 3,5"

Technisch scheint nach wie vor nichts dagegen zu sprechen, nur will sie keiner haben warum auch immer.
Eine richtige Begründung konnte ich bislang noch nicht hier heraus lesen außer das es angeblich nur ein Kompromiss ist.

Lose eine SSD daneben legen fällt kpl. weg, das ist weder ein Kompromiss noch eine Lösung.


----------



## nudelhaus (25. Februar 2015)

sowohl meine sandisk (250gb) oder die samsung 840 evo (250gb) laufen bisher fehler frei, wobei ich diese aber auch immer aktuell halte.

würde bei der ssd bleiben, die geschwindigkeitsvorteile zu hdd finde ich weitaus wichtiger wie z.b fehler bei anderen ssd herstellern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2015)

> Eine richtige Begründung konnte ich bislang noch nicht hier heraus lesen außer das es angeblich nur ein Kompromiss ist.


Hm, wurde doch angesprochen. Bei dieser Art von Platte wird aus deinem Verhalten / Arbeiten gelernt und häufig genutzte Sachen beschleunigt. Hier kann man sich ja mal einlesen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Februar 2015)

Das Video ist da auch sehr trügerisch, ein frisches System ist selbst mit der HDD ziemlich flott. Mit zunehmender Fragmentierung und Füllstand nähert sich die SSHD der HDD dann stark an. 8GB SSHD Cache ist halt n Witz.^^


----------



## XT1024 (25. Februar 2015)

Heimkinojenna schrieb:


> Lose eine SSD daneben legen fällt kpl. weg, das ist weder ein Kompromiss noch eine Lösung.


Tja, dann muss man halt mit der Kompromisslösung SSHD leben.

Das mit P/L mag ich auch noch bezweifeln, wenn es für 5€ mehr die HDD und eine billige 32 GB SSD als cache gibt.
mehr ssd cache - höhere Trefferchance oder nicht? Die Geschwindigkeit der kleinen SSD ist auch noch immer > HDD.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (27. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, wurde doch angesprochen. Bei dieser Art von Platte wird aus deinem Verhalten / Arbeiten gelernt und häufig genutzte Sachen beschleunigt. Hier kann man sich ja mal einlesen



Das ist mir bekannt, ansonsten hätte ich sie nicht gekauft bzw. würde sie hier sogar verteidigen.


----------



## hbf878 (28. Februar 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> mehr ssd cache - höhere Trefferchance oder nicht? Die Geschwindigkeit der kleinen SSD ist auch noch immer > HDD.


Ja, das ist die Frage. Allerdings ist die Größe des SSD-Caches nicht so wichtig, wie viele hier anscheinend denken. Der Blick in den Explorer verrät: der Windows-Ordner "wiegt"  20GB - man denkt: das passt doch niemals in den Cache, wie soll den da noch Platz für Programme bleiben? Was man sich aber klar machen muss: In den Cache kommt nur, was überdurchschnittlich häufig benutzt wird. Und das ist nicht besonders viel, etwa 4 GB müssten das sein. Und von diesen 4GB kommt nur der Teil in den Cache, der aus Dateien <<10MB besteht. Das ist dann gleich viel weniger. 
Das gleiche gilt für Spiele. Eigentlich mehrere GB groß, doch betrachtet man nur die kleinen Dateien, dann geht's. Und so sind Windows, Office und einige Spiele im Cache durchaus möglich. 
Nun kann man anmerken: Eine SSD beschleunigt alle Spiele konstant, eine SSHD nur die zuletzt bzw am häufigsten gespielten. Aber zumindest bei meinem persönlichen Nutzungsverhalten (1 Monat Spiel A und B, nächster Monat Spiel C und D - ich denke, so machen es die meisten Leute) kann man gut vom SSHD-Effekt profitieren. 

Auffällig ist, dass diejenigen, die hier immer schreiben, eine SSHD können prinzipiell dies und jenes nicht, sei ein fauler Kompromiss etc., offenbar selber keine SSHD besitzen. Hingegen haben User, die eine SSHD besitzen oder getestet haben, anscheinend eine höhere Meinung von der SSHD-Technologie. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, wurde doch angesprochen. Bei dieser Art von Platte wird aus deinem Verhalten / Arbeiten gelernt und häufig genutzte Sachen beschleunigt. Hier kann man sich ja mal einlesen


Das soll ein *Nachteil* sein?



			
				Icedaft schrieb:
			
		

> Auf eine 120er passen das BS, Virenscanner, alle Programme und 1-3 Lieblingsspiele. ALLE Programme werden gleich beschleunigt und nicht nur die am häufigsten gestarteten Programme nach 3-4 Reboots...


Dafür landet auch viel auf der SSD, das eigentlich gar nicht beschleunigt werden muss - Texturcontainer, Introvideos usw. Und es werden eben *nur* die Programme beschleunigt, die auf der SSD liegen. 
Angenommen, du hast 10 Spiele à 10 GB, dann musst du dich bei einer SSD entscheiden, welche 5 dieser Spiele du auf der SSD speicherst und welche 5 auf der HDD verweilen müssen, also welche Spiele superschnell starten und welche superlangsam. Die SSHD nimmt dir diese Arbeit ab und beschleunigt alles halbwegs, was du häufig nutzt, solange es auf der SSHD selbst liegt. Schön, wenn man sich nicht mit Dateispeicherorten beschäftigen will, sondern einfach nur arbeiten oder spielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Das ist jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, es ging mir nur darum das die Anwendungen erst mehrfach ausgeführt werden müssten um einen Vorteil zu haben.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2015)

Zumal ich ein 120er SSD nur bei kleinem Budget empfehlen würde.. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist zu Zeit bei SSDs mit 256-512 GB am besten und auch die (theoretischen) Leistungswerte sind bei den größeren  SSDs technisch bedingt besser. Wer partout sparen, aber dennoch eine flottere Platte bei ständig wiederkehrenden Programmaufrufen haben will, mag sich eine SSHD kaufen. Wer Leistung ohne Kompromisse will, kauft sich eine SSD in der für ihn passenden Größe zwischen 256GB und 1TB., wobei selbst letztere mit Preisen zwischen 335 und 400€ inzwischen in bezahlbare Regionen gerückt sind.
SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fre3eman (1. März 2015)

ich glaube trotzdem, das für jeden " normalen Nutzer" eine kleine ssd + normale hdd platte am besten ist


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

Leistungstechnisch besser als eine SSHD auf jeden Fall, wobei "kleine SSD" sich auf eine Größe von nicht unter 128Gb bezieht, alles darunter ist nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Fre3eman (1. März 2015)

genau mit kleine ssd meinte ich die 128gb version.
Perfekt für system und programme.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (1. März 2015)

Was würdet ihr den kaufen wenn es ein Budget von 100.- gibt, nur eine 3,5" Festplattenhalterung im kleinen PC Gehäuse, keine vernünftige möglichkeit eine weitere Festplatte egal welcher Bauform zu verbauen  und mind. 1TB benötigt werden?

Ich lese von den Gegnern immer nur das eine SSD besser ist, was übrigens keiner bestritten hat  , nur einen konkreten Vorschlag wie vorzugehen ist wie in meinem Fall ist nirgends zu erkennen. Warum?

In meinem neuen PC welche ich mir nach und nach zusammenstellen werde kommt natürlich eine HDD und eine vermutlich 256GB SSD rein. 

 hbf878 hat es sehr gut beschrieben wie ich finde.


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

Eine SSD bekommst Du immer unter, diese benötigen keine Halterung oder dgl., doppelseitiges Klebeband und an irgendeine Gehöusewand pappen. Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SanDisk SSD 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind jetzt 5€ mehr.


----------



## hbf878 (1. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> SanDisk SSD 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind jetzt 5€ mehr.


Sandforce? Dann doch lieber SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - billiger und besser. Trotzdem noch 25€ teuer als eine 1TB-SSHD. Dass bei der SSHD alles beschleunigt wird, während man bei SSD+HDD selbst selektieren muss, welcher Bruchteil der Daten beschleunigt wird, hatte ich ja schonmal erwähnt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

Beschleunigt werden müssen nur die ausführenden Programme, das BS, der Virenscanner, evtl. die 2-3 Lieblingsgames. Alles Andere ist ein Fall fürs Datengrab (HDD), bei dem es auf die Zugriffszeiten nicht im Geringsten ankommt.


----------



## hbf878 (1. März 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Beschleunigt werden müssen nur die ausführenden Programme, das BS, der Virenscanner, evtl. die 2-3 Lieblingsgames. Alles Andere ist ein Fall fürs Datengrab (HDD), bei dem es auf die Zugriffszeiten nicht im Geringsten ankommt.


Damit hast du das Prinzip der SSHD sehr gut zusammengefasst. Kleine Dateien, auf die häufig zugegriffen wird ("auszuführende Programme, das BS, der Virenscanner, evtl. die 2-3 Lieblingsgames") werden gecached. Mediendateien (bzw. "Alles Andere", wie du es bezeichnest) werden nicht gecached.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. März 2015)

Mit 8GB kann nicht alles relevante gecachet werden. Die Unterschiede sind massiv, manche wollen das einfach nicht wahrhaben. Wer das Geld oder den Platz für ne vernünftige SSD nicht hat, ok, aber zu behaupten dass eine SSHD auch nur ansatzweise mit ner SSD mithalten kann ist frech.


----------



## Icedaft (1. März 2015)

Der Artikel, speziell das Fazit, fasst es gut zusammen:

Seagate Desktop SSHD im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## hbf878 (2. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Mit 8GB kann nicht alles relevante gecachet werden. Die Unterschiede sind massiv, manche wollen das einfach nicht wahrhaben. Wer das Geld oder den Platz für ne vernünftige SSD nicht hat, ok, aber zu behaupten dass eine SSHD auch nur ansatzweise mit ner SSD mithalten kann ist frech.


Mhja, den von Icedaft verlinkten Test hast du dir angeguckt? Man könnte es ebenfalls als frech bezeichnen, seine eigene Meinung, 8GB Cache seien nicht genug, als Faktum darzustellen, und eine Technologie schlechtzureden, mit der man sich offenbar noch nicht "persönlich" auseinandergesetzt hat. Ich habe hier PCs stehen mit SSDs und SHDDs, und auch wenn du versuchst, mir das weiszumachen, ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied mitnichten so massiv, wie hier häufiger behauptet wurde. Zu behaupten, abgesehen vom Platzverbrauch und dem geringeren Preis gebe es keine Vorteile einer SSHD gegenüber SSD+HDD, halte ich ebenfalls für etwas undifferenziert.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. März 2015)

Nun, wenn man seinen PC hauptsächlich zum starten von Windows und 5 Programmen nutzt mag eine SSHD mit einer SSD mithalten können. Allerdings wird hier auch oft "Windows und Programme starten so schnell" als Hauptargument für eine SSD aufgeführt, von daher.. 

Das Fazit bei cb lautet übrigens auch, wer kein Geld/Platz hat ist mit ner SSHD besser dran als mit ner HDD. Eindeutig negativ äußern sich Redakteure selten.. 

Nenn uns doch noch ein paar Vorteile einer SSHD?


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2015)

Mit einer SSHD können auch Notebooks die Aufgrund ihres Alters keine SSDs abkönnen oder nur bedingt abkönnen ein wenig flotter gemacht werden. Zum Beispiel einige Lenovos/IBM Dinger.


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2015)

Das eine SSHD eine Art von "Lückenbüßerfunktion" in Fällen von ("echtem") aktuem Platzmangel oder aufgrund von technischen Einschränkungen übernehmen kann, stellt auch hier niemand in Abrede.

Bei einem Budget "um 100€" und einem (wenn auch sehr kleinem) Desktopgehäuse ist imho aber eine Kombination aus 128GB SSD und einer 1TB HDD einer SSHD immer vorzuziehen, wer da über 2,51€ Aufpreis zur SSHD diskutieren will, sollte von Computertechnik am besten gleich die Finger lassen.


----------



## hbf878 (3. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Nenn uns doch noch ein paar Vorteile einer SSHD?


Noch mehr? Na gut, ein weiterer Vorteil der SSHD-Technologie ist, dass sie schnelldrehende Festplatten unnötig macht. Eine 1TB SSHD mit 2.5" und 5400rpm ist schneller, leiser, vibrationsärmer, kleiner, leichter und weniger stromhungrig als eine 3,5"-HDD mit 7200rpm. Spricht daher in meinen Augen auch nichts dagegen, sie als "Sekundärplatte" einzusetzen. Und hoffentlich kann die SSHD endlich den lahmen 5400rpm-und den kaum weniger lahmen 7200rpm-Laptopfestplatten den Garaus machen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. März 2015)

Ja, ich bin auch froh wenn ich endlich die klobige 3.5" HDD aus meinem Laptop werfen kann. 

Was du da aufzählst sind eher die Unterschiede 2.5" vs 3.5", die 8GB Cache machen da wenig aus (und helfen auch nicht wirklich wenn du mit vielen Daten hantierst, da kommts drauf an wie schnell die HDD ist..).


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2015)

Der Strombedarf einer oder mehrerer HDDs tangiert mich bei einem Desktop-PC nicht im geringsten, bei einem Laptop lasse ich das Argument aber gelten. Deine Aussage zu den 3,5" HDDs kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, meine Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist aus dem Gehäuse nicht herauszuhören und schreibt uns liest mit über 100MB/S, die Größe ist bei einem Desktop-PC nicht relevant.

Wie schon so oft gesagt, Du bewegst Dich mit deiner ganzen Argumentation im Laptop-Bereich, nur sind wir hier in einem Hardwarforum, bei dem in erster Linie bei Kaufentscheidungen im Desktopbereich geholfen wird.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (3. März 2015)

> Bei einem Budget "um 100€" und einem (wenn auch sehr kleinem) Desktopgehäuse ist imho aber eine Kombination aus 128GB SSD und einer 1TB HDD einer SSHD immer vorzuziehen



Ich bitte um Links zu den beiden angesprochenen Festplatten.

Wo bleiben eigentlich die User mit Erfahrung im Zusammenhang einer SSHD welche was Negatives schreiben?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. März 2015)

Produktvergleich HGST Travelstar 5K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (HTS541010A9E680/0J22413), Intenso Top III SSD 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (3812430) | Geizhals Deutschland

SSD+HDD <100€.


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2015)

Oder:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SanDisk X110 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SD6SB1M-128G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wären 10€ mehr.


----------



## hbf878 (4. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Was du da aufzählst sind eher die Unterschiede 2.5" vs 3.5", die 8GB Cache machen da wenig aus (und helfen auch nicht wirklich wenn du mit vielen Daten hantierst, da kommts drauf an wie schnell die HDD ist..).


Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen: meine *2,5" SSHD mit 5400rpm *übertrifft meine *3,5" HDD mit 7200rpm *deutlich. (und bietet dazu noch die o.g. Vorteile, die euch aber offenbar nicht tangieren - na gut). Ich kaufte die SSHD in der Hoffnung, dass sie in etwa mit der 7200er mithalten kann - und war in dieser Hinsicht sehr positiv überrascht. 
Noch gravierender ist der Unterschied zwischen 2,5"-SSHD und *normaler 2,5"-HDD (5400rpm)*. 
Wodurch soll dieser Geschwindigkeitsunterschied sonst kommen, wenn nicht durch die "nur 8GB Cache"? Nochmal kurz: gleiche Bauform, gleiche Drehzahl, der einzige prinzipielle Unterschied ist (*tadaa*) der Cache. 

Dass SSHDs _für euch _uninteressant sind, mag sein, aber hört doch bitte auf, nur aufgrund eures Bauchgefühls Unwahrheiten darüber zu verbreiten - Stichwort Tellerrand. Ich möchte euch doch nicht zwingen, SSHDs zu benutzen. 
Erinnert ihr euch noch an die frühen Consumer-SSDs? Winzig klein, sequenzielle Übertragungsraten kaum besser als bei HDDs,  nur die Zugriffszeiten waren eklatant niedriger. Durch reine Zahlen ließ sich dieser Vorteil nicht überzeugend darstellen - so wie sich auch der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von SSHDs nicht einfach als "Balken" darstellen lässt - deshalb standen viele der SSD-Technologie kritisch gegenüber und verteufelten sie als Enthusiasten-Quatsch und sahen darin nur einen Schachzug, um mit dem gesättigten Massenspeichermarkt wieder mehr Geld zu machen. Und bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es auch hier im Forum noch Leute, die den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von SSDs im Alltag verkannt haben - meist, weil sie es selbst nicht ausprobiert hatten. 
Deshalb: Probiert es aus oder halt nicht, aber macht euch nicht lächerlich mit der ständigen pauschalen Behauptung, 8GB seien "nicht genug" .


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Eine halbwegs moderne 5400rpm 3.5" Seagate übertrifft eine alte 7200rpm 3.5" Seagate auch deutlich. Könnte am technischen Fortschritt liegen. Wobei "übertrifft deutlich" natürlich auch sehr gut quantifizierbar ist.  

Also Platz- und Stromverbrauch sprechen für die SSHD. Vielleicht noch der Preis, mehr aber auch nicht.


Kannst dir ja mal diesen sehr guten Test zu Gemüte führen:
Hybrid-Festplatten: Das leistet die SSD-Konkurrenz - HDD + SSD = SSHD
Und sehen dass die SSHDs in den meisten Fällen nur wenig schneller als eine HDD und meilenweit von einer SSD entfernt sind. Ein-zwei Sätze im Fazit entsprechen auch so ziemlich einem meiner letzten Posts:
"*Sicher lässt sich allerdings festhalten, dass ein Hybrid-Laufwerk anders als die Hersteller angeben lange nicht so schnell ist wie eine SSD."
und 
"Der Kauf eines Hybrid-Laufwerks kann sich inbesondere dann lohnen, wenn auf dem Computer bestimmte Anwendungen häufig ausgeführt werden, beispielsweise eine Textverarbeitung oder ein Bildbearbeitungstool."

Wer auf seinem PC 5 Programme ausführt und Windows täglich 10mal neu startet sollte sich unbedingt ne SSHD kaufen. Der Rest kauft weiterhin eine wesentlich bessere SSD.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. Juli 2015)

Ich würde eine SSD und eine 2,5er-HDD verbauen, da gibt es Halterungen für beide Platten, damit die in den 3,5er-Schacht passen


----------

